# 404 Firecrest burning through chainstay on 2010 orca



## jetboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Discovered the 404 Firecrest is burning the chainstay. Almost a complete burn through. The 404 is too wide for the 2010 Orca. Either a Calfee fix or replacement frame. Anyone else have this issue with older Orca and Firecrest?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

They don't call it "Fire"crest for nothing.

Other brands have noted similar issues with a wide rim.


----------



## wboykin (Mar 12, 2012)

I run 404 Firecrests on my 2009 Orca & noticed the same rubbing. I installed two small strips of 3M anti-friction tape (3M PTFE Film Tape 5490) on either chain stay. The tape has a very low coefficient of friction & is practically impervious to the wheel rub. The only issue is that this stuff is expensive; if you know someone who works on printing presses, they often have this tape lying around to prevent plates and drums from burning, trade them a beer for a one foot length of the stuff.

As for a replacement frame... good luck, the manufacturers have gotten stricter about this kind of thing in the poor economy: technically I think that you used an incompatible product & either voided your warranty or caused damage that constitutes wear & tear. I would be careful about broaching this topic with Orbea and get an answer from them before disclosing your serial number. I don't know what your relaionship with your LBS is, but a friendly mechanic may be able to give you some reliable advice. Procede with care


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Discovered the 404 Firecrest is burning the chainstay. Almost a complete burn through. The 404 is too wide for the 2010 Orca. Either a Calfee fix or replacement frame. Anyone else have this issue with older Orca and Firecrest?


Can you show some pics? Just curious to see what it looks like.


----------

